# Live Ceramic CPU Calculator - Windows application



## Tzoax (Feb 22, 2016)

As i had no luck to find any similar application, i decided to write it on my own. I made this application using Visual Studio 2010 Express. It is totally free application, but who wants to donate he can do that with bitcoins. The download link and my bitcoin account is below.
The application have several purposes, mainly it is calculator for calculating gold content in ceramic CPUs. The first time you enter your results inside of "Gold Content Per CPU" textboxes, the application will store that results and the next time you open application, the results will still be there. As you are entering the values inside of "Quantity (Pieces)" textboxes, the results under "Total Gold Amount (Grams)" and "Total Value In Selected Currency" will show you REAL TIME value in selected currency. The application is refreshed every 5 seconds, and the informations about gold price is obtained from http://goldprice.org.


The application supports 48 different world country currencies with flags, and currency info. You can select the country in the upper right corner.


The application supports 11 kinds of most frequent types of ceramic processors. When you move over a mouse pointer over the cpu images, the detailed pictures of cpus will appear.


In the down right corner there is a date and time info, and a current gold price in dollars for 1 troy ounce. The application needs internet connection to works since it is refreshing the gold price information every 5 seconds. If you have a slow internet connection, the application will need about 10-20 seconds to start. When you start the application, when "Please wait..." notification disappears, you can start using application. When you download the setup file you will need to install application, the application shortcut will appear on the desktop from where you can start application. I think that this covers the basics of using this application, if you have any question or you are need help, you can contact me here or in private messages.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDITED: UPDATE 3

Update3 includes: 
1.Rounding values of "Total Gold Amount" and "Total Value In Selected Currency" on 2 decimals. 
2. Preventing input of characters and symbols inside of textboxes
3. Fixed error when user leave empty field inside of "Gold Content Per CPU" textboxes
4. Fixed errors relating to calculating values
5. Labels ("Live Gold Price Per Gram", "Total Gold Amount (Grams)" and "Total Value In selected Currency:" are decimal formatted, added separation sign "," for example 123456789 becomes 123,456,789 for better reading

If you already have the application installed, uninstall it, and install the setup file from this link:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/h5n5pjvtq0t2rdh/GoldPrice.msi


Bitcoin address: 1DXJP2RR2FCfcczML6GwHRwuMoSzH1KqoX


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your project! If it doesn't already have it, a new feature for version 2.0 could be the ability for users to enter new CPUs and packages they deal with. They could add N/S, flat packs, RAM, etc.

Dave


----------



## Tzoax (Feb 22, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Thanks for sharing your project! If it doesn't already have it, a new feature for version 2.0 could be the ability for users to enter new CPUs and packages they deal with. They could add N/S, flat packs, RAM, etc.
> 
> Dave


You are welcome Dave. Thank you for advice, my basic idea was to make a similar application for all kind of computer parts containing the gold, but that would be much greater project that would need a lot more time to build. So i decided to make this small "test" application for this 11 types of ceramic cpus and see will it be useful to users. If this application shows well to a lot of users, and if it helps the users to calculate the value and gold content of computer parts i will gladly write a big application for all types of IC chips, BGAs, CPUs, RAM memories, fingers, all types of pins etc.


----------



## rucito (Feb 22, 2016)

you must be a maniac (in a good way) to do such a thing))
congratulations for the amazing work !!!


----------



## Tzoax (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you Rucito! Here is a youtube tutorial link about how to download, install and use the application.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFiI6AAbboc


----------



## Stewill (Feb 27, 2016)

This really is fantastic, I've been running a spreadsheet to do this, but linking it in with live gold prices is great!

Also I like the idea of being able to put in CPUs/RAM/ EPROMS etcs


----------



## Tzoax (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you Stewill!. I will do my best. Whenever i have time i will improve the app and i will send download link.So far i did update1. 

Update1 includes: 
1.Rounding values of "Total Gold Amount" and "Total Value In Selected Currency" on 2 decimals. 
2. Preventing input of characters and symbols inside of textboxes

If you already have the application installed, uninstall it, and install the setup file from this link:

http://wikisend.com/download/566650/Setup.exe


----------



## manra (Mar 13, 2016)

Windows 10 is saying your software contains a malware.


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 13, 2016)

manra said:


> Windows 10 is saying your software contains a malware.



Was that during the install or after? Win 10 on mine just said "Unknown Publisher" during install.


----------



## manra (Mar 14, 2016)

it is after download the setup.exe. Windows scans and says there is a malware. I am excited to use your software.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Mar 14, 2016)

Windows 7 won't even let me download it. 


Smart Screen Filter blocks it, so I downloaded it via my Linux Mint machine to a clean USB stick. Plugged it into my Win7 machine, and AVG Internet Security popped up immediately with a protection window, stating the Setup.exe file was a threat - SHeur 

SHeur looks nasty:

SHeur is a malicious application that allows hackers to remotely access you computer system letting them modify files, steal personal information and install more unwanted software. These kinds of threats, called Trojan horse, must be sent to you by someone or carried by another program. They may also arrive thanks to unwanted downloads on infected websites or installed with online games or other internet-driven applications.

Edit: Wikisend may be the culprit -

Perhaps clean it up, and port it over to SourceForge?


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 14, 2016)

Ugh, time for a scan


----------



## Tzoax (Mar 15, 2016)

In some cases antivirus or web browser safe download plugins, or firewall blocking software may prevent you from downloading exe files from unknown source. It depends of many things, what system do you have, what applications, settings etc. But it does not mean that my application contains virus. It is just a precautionary measure because it is a easy way to get infection that way. I wrote this application, i have a source code and there is no virus, there are many ways to check that. Or, maybe it is a undetectable virus, you never know... :mrgreen: 
Anyway, those who have good computer knowledge can test and PROVE that if it is a virus or not, and those who don't can either believe me or not download it.


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 15, 2016)

The installer file Setup.exe appears to be clean.
https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/6...6ea767586646f3120e9b04d1/analysis/1458037537/
This is not to say that the items inside it are, as I have not installed it, just submitted the installer package for testing.

If you have a smartscreen warning about setup.exe, it's Microsoft saying they don't know why they should trust it. It does not mean it contains a virus.
It's not digitally signed, so a SHA256 hash of the file is useful with download links, but that's a getting bit beyond the scope of most users.


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 15, 2016)

I ran a scan after installing and it came back clean.


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 15, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> If you have a smartscreen warning about setup.exe, it's Microsoft saying they don't know why they should trust it. It does not mean it contains a virus.
> It's not digitally signed, so a SHA256 hash of the file is useful with download links, but that's a getting bit beyond the scope of most users.


That was my thinking. It's not a true virus alert, it's Microsoft advising you that they know nothing about the software, and that it _could_ be malware. It doesn't mean that his code is bubonic plague in a box.

Microsoft dumbs things down more with every new version, so it's not surprising that a little gets lost in the translation.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Mar 15, 2016)

You may want to give users the ability to input their own data.

I noticed on several items, my yields are very different. That might be for many reasons, the process I use, my ability, how I recover values that might go into a settling tank, etc.

You also may with to include a gold plate calculator with the different specs, conversion tables, etc. Wonderful idea, I can see you put a lot of work in this, nice job.

Scott


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 15, 2016)

NobleMetalWorks said:


> You may want to give users the ability to input their own data.





Tzoax said:


> The first time you enter your results inside of "Gold Content Per CPU" textboxes, the application will store that results and the next time you open application, the results will still be there.


----------



## Tzoax (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you Scott, i was thinking about that the user inputs many results for the same material processing and the application will calculate the average value, also i was thinking to add a notebook besides so the user can note what technique and chemicals he used so the application will show what method is best based on ending gold content results. 

i made a next update for the application, it includes:

- Fixed error when user leave empty field inside of "Gold Content Per CPU" textboxes
- Fixed errors relating to calculating values
- Labels ("Live Gold Price Per Gram", "Total Gold Amount (Grams)" and "Total Value In selected Currency:" are decimal formatted, added separation sign "," for example 123456789 becomes 123,456,789 for better reading

Download link:
https://www.4shared.com/file/NDd-ENMBce/Setup.html


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Mar 16, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> jason_recliner said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a smartscreen warning about setup.exe, it's Microsoft saying they don't know why they should trust it. It does not mean it contains a virus.
> ...



Same here - maybe more Microsoft nannyisms, but AVG clearly labeled it as having a trojan. Reading further and doing some research, many files hosted by Wikisend have injections, even in an https: setting. Your mileage may vary, but until it's clean, not on my machine.

I think the software is awesome, no smear intended or implied.

*EDIT:* Update three installed with no worries. Many thanks to the developer and contributors!


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm also getting Win32/Spursint.A for this one. Potentially a false positive.
Tzoax, I recommend submitting your original file, directly from your PC to VirusTotal.com, and then if it's coming back clean, finding a new download host.


----------



## Tzoax (Mar 16, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> I'm also getting Win32/Spursint.A for this one. Potentially a false positive.
> Tzoax, I recommend submitting your original file, directly from your PC to VirusTotal.com, and then if it's coming back clean, finding a new download host.



Ok, this is the Virustotal scan result for the setup file on my computer:
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/9d7c872d4c2d16ad897d7cca0494ce4964d70830724996be09f94e388f4c01a9/analysis/

This is a Virustotal scan for the download link:
https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/28c14eaf04bff8cb85f8f93320240714b49dcb374a67708b18e6960ee24e67f8/analysis/1458137039/

This is a AVG scan result on my computer:



All three tests are gone clean.


----------



## Tzoax (Mar 16, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> I'm also getting Win32/Spursint.A for this one. Potentially a false positive.
> Tzoax, I recommend submitting your original file, directly from your PC to VirusTotal.com, and then if it's coming back clean, finding a new download host.


I uploaded a setup file to one of a most secured file sharing host sites - 4shared and here is a new link for download:
https://www.4shared.com/file/NDd-ENMBce/Setup.html


----------



## necromancer (Jun 20, 2016)

when i try to use "Live Ceramic CPU Calculator Update 3" it tells me to check my internet connection & then shuts down ??


----------



## Stewill (Jun 24, 2016)

Would like to download the newer version, but that site to download it from has so many pop-ups, signups and spam on it...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 24, 2016)

I can't imagine the value of any CPU's being consistent enough to build a calculator around them. At best, the numbers would be ball-park. If the numbers are based on assaying or refining only 1 or 2 parts, they would be worthless.


----------



## Tzoax (Jun 26, 2016)

There was some changes on the goldprice website, so i have to make some changes in the application. As soon i fix it i will upload the new version..


----------



## Geo (Jul 16, 2016)

Tzoax said:


> There was some changes on the goldprice website, so i have to make some changes in the application. As soon i fix it i will upload the new version..



I'm just curious, is your avatar a picture of Gul'dan?


----------



## Tzoax (Jul 16, 2016)

Geo said:


> Tzoax said:
> 
> 
> > There was some changes on the goldprice website, so i have to make some changes in the application. As soon i fix it i will upload the new version..
> ...


Thanks for asking. No, Gul'dan is a greedy traitor of all orcs, my avatar is just a regular orc shaman guy.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 16, 2016)

Hearth stone for life!

Hope you and your family is doing well Tzoax, its been awhile. Good to see you post
:G


----------



## Tzoax (Nov 14, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Hearth stone for life!
> 
> Hope you and your family is doing well Tzoax, its been awhile. Good to see you post
> :G



Thank you Topher! I am doing well...i just finished/repaired my application, it took me some time but i finally did it. The problem was that goldprice.org made some changes to the website that older versions of internet explorer (which i am using when programming)not supports any more, so i made some registry changes that will make possible to use my application based on latest version of internet explorer.
This way, Windows 7, 8 and 10 should support my application. Since my app is using internet explorer, make sure you have internet explorer 11 installed (at least IE9, because IE7, and IE8 is no more supported to view all content of goldprice.org, and that was the reason that my app stopped working).

Anyone who find it is useful can use it for free. Enjoy!

Download link:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/h5n5pjvtq0t2rdh/GoldPrice.msi


----------



## richard2013 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello Tzoax I still get error " Check your internet connection"
am using IE9 and IE11 still no good


----------



## Tzoax (Nov 15, 2016)

richard2013 said:


> Hello Tzoax I still get error " Check your internet connection"
> am using IE9 and IE11 still no good


Hello Richard, most likely you haven't clicked "Finish" at the end of application installation.


When you click "Finish", that triggers registry installation, you have to confirm that so the reg keys could be installed.


When you click "Yes", you should have notice:


Click "Ok", and now application should be working. In some cases restarting the computer helps.

Or you can run registry file separately, you can download it here:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/t84pbkplke2ty29/keys.reg

Just double click at keys.reg file and confirm like above described.
If you have my older versions of application they will all work when you do that.

This is a content of keys.reg file, you can edit file to see it:



If you have Windows XP, it will not work, Windows 7, 8 and 10 is supported.

Please let me know does it help.


----------



## Tzoax (Nov 21, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Thanks for sharing your project! If it doesn't already have it, a new feature for version 2.0 could be the ability for users to enter new CPUs and packages they deal with. They could add N/S, flat packs, RAM, etc.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave, just to let you know that i did it, i made that kind of application, thank you for advice. Let me know do you have any more ideas for improvement.
Alexander

Thread link:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&p=262511#p262511

Download link:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/cu4zb5kc0bup3ki/GRB_V3.rar

Edited: to add new version link that includes all of the prerequisites


----------

